# Idles high or dies.



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

So I put in a new fuel pump, timing belt and back flushed the heater last summer. Re timed the crank to cam and distributor. No matter what I do I just cannot get it to run right. I think I will have to find a specialty shop. Is there a chance I would have hocked up something wrong or disconnected something while flushing the heater core?


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Did you ever solve this? 
My first thought was a big vacuum leak. The large duct going to the throttle body is a good place to look, either it wasn't fastened all the way, (seated), or there is a split in it. Or other larger hoses.


----------



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

Got it running. Adjusted time and idle went down and ran great. Turned it off and put the front bumper back on and now just cranks.


----------



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

So we requisitioned the distributor. Fires right up just need to figure out how to set the time and what if time should be then its off to get a full tank and hopefully pass emissions.


----------

